# CPT code 33224



## mwrtwinboys@epbfi.com (May 31, 2012)

We are having a dicussion about this code. Does it include a change out of the device or is it just taking out the orginal device adding an LV-lead and putting the orginal device back in?

Is anyone else running in to C-code edits because of the Bi-V devices. Such as when a physician upgrade from a single/dual ICD/PPM  to a Bi-V ICD/PPM.   Any answers would 
be  appreciated.


----------



## twizzle (May 31, 2012)

*33224*

33224 is just for adding a LV lead to an existing system whether a pacer or ICD. The generator may be removed, placed on the back bench and then reinserted, or it may be left in-situ with the additional LV lead plugged into it.
Nothing else pertains to 33224. It is a LV lead placement only


----------

